
Marker: A terminal command palette - tambourine_man
https://github.com/pindexis/marker
======
Dangeranger
CTRL-K for bookmarking seems like a possible mistake. That is a very common
key combination for killing text forward from a cursor, and one which I use
often every day.

It would also be wonderful to see this work with shells beyond Bash and Zsh,
such as Fish or Csh for example.

~~~
chrisshroba
This seems like a non-issue since it supports changing the key combinations
with environmental variables. Anyone who uses Ctrl-K regularly (which I
imagine is not the majority of shell users) can override the combo in their
shell's rc file.

~~~
Dangeranger
Yes I saw that.

Generally I don’t want to have to resort to ENV config variables in order to
get back to the default shell navigation key combinations which have worked on
POSIX shells for thirty years.

It’s nice they allow for overriding, but I’d prefer if people were more
cognizant of built-in shell navigation.

------
tazard
Looks nice! By command pallet, I understood as color pallet, as in color
scheme. But this looks pretty handy!

~~~
dominotw
Thats what my brain read it as well.

------
theshrike79
fzf does the same thing, but with more integrations:
[https://github.com/junegunn/fzf](https://github.com/junegunn/fzf)

~~~
dmix
`fzf` is more of a broad interface for fuzzy matching lists with any number of
possible uses.

Marker uses a similar interface but is built entirely for a particular use
case (bookmarking, recalling, and autofilling commands with their options and
placeholder parameters). Something that could have been built on top of fzf
but it's not the same thing.

------
xbryanx
I've been searching for this for years! Never could figure out what people
would call it, but I knew it must exist. Goodbye Ctrl+R x 100.

------
infinisil
I'm personally achieving something like this with a combination of binding
Ctrl-R to fzf's history search and using zsh's vim command edit mode:
[https://asciinema.org/a/fELHDWUytNGMBEFBGEjo5jJO7](https://asciinema.org/a/fELHDWUytNGMBEFBGEjo5jJO7)

~~~
jclay
Are your dotfiles available anywhere? I'd be interested in trying out this
setup.

~~~
infinisil
It's a bit messy, but everything related to zsh should be in here [1].
Apparently the vim command editor thing comes at least partly from prezto [2]

[1]:
[https://github.com/Infinisil/system/blob/master/config/new-m...](https://github.com/Infinisil/system/blob/master/config/new-
modules/zsh.nix)

[2]: [https://github.com/sorin-ionescu/prezto](https://github.com/sorin-
ionescu/prezto)

------
mrsuprawsm
This seems very cool! A nice cross between tl;dr-pages and zsh autocompletion.
Installed.

------
hzhou321
I have been wanting to do something like this and been procrastinating hoping
someone will do it for me.

------
phuangcn
Looks cool. I will try it today

